

Amazon Building Large Data Center in Oregon - peter123
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2008/11/07/amazon-building-large-data-center-in-oregon/

======
jrnkntl
FYI, from the comments over there: "The Amazon data center was cancelled last
week".

